# Spicy Chicken



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

I hate chicken, it's disgusting, but with my diet, sometimes I gotta eat it. I feel a need to disguise the flavor as much as possible.

I heated a cast iron frying pan over medium/high heat. Added a few drops olive oil. Threw in a few thin sliced chicken tenders. Covered with Joe Perry's Rock Your World Hot Sauce http://www.joeperrysrockyourworld.com/ . Added fresh grated romano cheese, and fried those babies up.

With it, boiled red potato, and fresh steamed spinach with garlic and balsamic vinegar.

Very tasty.


----------



## NaterGator86 (Apr 21, 2006)

I love chicken prepared with "******* Whiskey Wing Sauce" and old bay seasoning, seared up and then flash blackened. It makes a really delicious and spicy chicken. It is absolutely AWESOME sliced and put on bun.


Good luck with the diet.


----------

